# PLAZA TRES Y PROYECTO EDIFICIOS EL GOLF-MIROQUESADA YA EMPIEZAN



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lean bien y alegrense......
informe de setiembre-octubre del 2005.
Inmobiliaria Viena S.A. (*Proyecto Edificios El Golf – Miró Quesada).- * Este proyecto contempla la construc-ción y venta de departamentos para vivienda dirigidos al nivel socioeconómico A. La participación del Fondo en este proyecto es del 50.2%. El proyecto se llevará a cabo en un terreno de 6,288 m2 con frente al Lima Golf Club de San Isidro. 
En un inicio, el proyecto consistía en la construcción de 3 edificios de 23 pisos cada uno, con 268 m2 de prome-dio. Ello, con una inversión de US$38.8 millones y un período de construcción de 39 meses, con períodos de 15 meses traslapados. Luego, según un estudio de demanda realizado, el gerente de inversión planteó modificar el proyecto y propuso construir *dos edificios de 28 * pisos y un edificio de 19 pisos con departamentos de entre 140 y 190 m2, más adecuados para la coyuntura. De esta mane-ra, se estimó una inversión total de US$ 39.4 millones. Actualmente la licencia del proyecto se encuentra vigen-te. 
Cabe mencionar que ya se tiene pensado sacar adelante este proyecto que se llevará a cabo a través de pre-ventas. Se espera que los inmuebles estén terminados para fines del 2007 

*Edificio de Oficinas Plaza Tres*.- El Fondo participa de este proyecto a través de Inmobiliaria San Silvestre S.A. (de la cual posee el 69.56% de participación), la que a su vez, cuenta con 76.67% de la Asociación Plaza Tres, quien cuenta con 44.4% del total del proyecto. 
Este proyecto de oficinas está situado en el Centro Em-presarial Plaza Real, ubicado en el terreno localizado en la intersección de la calle Choquehuanca, y la Av. Cami-no Real. 
El edificio se desarrollará sobre un área de 2,368 m2 a nivel de calle y 3,647 m2 en sótanos, contando con 17,985 m2 de oficinas, distribuidas en 20 pisos y con áreas promedio de 226 m2. 
El plazo de desarrollo del proyecto sería de 18 meses, e involucraría una inversión total de US$27.3 millones. De esta suma, a Inversiones Centenario le corresponderían US$15.2 millones, mientras que a la Asociación Plaza Tres, en la que el Fondo participa a través de Inmobilia-ria San Silvestre S.A., le corresponde el 44.4% de la inversión total , es decir US$12.1 millones. 
Actualmente se ha finalizado el movimiento de tierras, el vaciado de los muros apantallados y los tramos interiores del muro de contención. Sin embargo, la construcción está paralizada debido a la situación general del mercado inmobiliario. El reinicio de la construcción dependerá estan por iniciarse.
Este edificio de 20 pisos mas sotanos tendra una cupula que terminara en punta de 22 m.



opinen.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bien !! ,, nuevos edificios ( y altos ) ,, !!!! ,,, pero pues lo del plaza tres sigue igual que hace meses !! , osea aun no se avanza !!! ,,, pero bueno que vuelvan a hablar del tema eso quiere decir que no se han descartados y podrian desarrollarse !!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sin novedad en el frente.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

el regalo de navidad llegó algo atrasadito al foro


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Que buena noticia , ojala que el 2006 sea el año de los edificios , alguien tiene imagenes de esatos proyectos...........


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Todavía hay espacio en la Miró Quesada ???*

Pensé que ya las 6 ó 7 cuadras de la Miró Quesada (ex Del Golf) estaban totalmente ocupadas por edificios ????.... Si,sabía que pasando el Country Club,las siguientes cuadras hasta la Salaverry,están con más casas que edificios... No sé porque me hago la idea que la Pezet tiene menos edificios..aunque en sus primeras cuadras hay unas mansiones que me apenaría en el alma que las demolieran... pero bueno....el Golf se ha hecho para ser visto... Ya en los años 70s. la Miró Quesada estaba bien construida... desde mi colegio apreciaba casi todos los edificios que están en la actualidad en sus 2 primeras cuadras (o sea,desde Camino Real hasta la avenida Del Rosario)... luego recuerdo que demolieron la residencia del embajador de Corea y sólo quedaba en pie la residencia del ex presidente Bustamante y Rivero (que era una casona moderna sin gran atractivo...parecía una casa más de San Borja,pero de las grandes)...
Gremco capitalizó todas las construcciones de dichos edificios... ahora parece que ya ha "cedido su poder"... 
Realmente una buena noticia...sólo espero que no demuelan alguna casona super especial... 
Dodi


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Kronos said:


> Que buena noticia , ojala que el 2006 sea el año de los edificios , alguien tiene imagenes de esatos proyectos...........


Así será el Plaza Tres:










De los Edificios del Golf Miró Quesada, todavía no hay renders.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

no lo puedo creer ,que excelentes noticias , ya que despues de los edificios de Canaval y Moreyra no ha habido construcción de este tipo de edificios corporativos en Lima , salvo algunas pequeñas torres de 14 pisos o la modernización de edificios como la de Pacifico Peruano Suiza de Seguros en
Juan de Arona , ojalá que salgan noticias del Hotel de 40 pisos que tambien se piensa hacer, que bien.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hasta que no los vea en construccion no me esperanzo. Pero que bueno que por lo menos esten los proyectos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Que seran los ultimos pisos de plaza tres ??? tienen forma de la punta de un lapiz , seguro que cuando lo tengan terminado , lo van apodar el Lapiz , y cuando la gente quiera ir a ese edificio o un luhgra cerca va decir , me bajo en el papiz jjajaja 
nose , estoy un poco confuso en que si me gusta , o no me gusta , es innovador nunca habia visto un edificio asi ....... por fa alguien consiga lasimagenes de esos depa de que van ha hacer .....


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Fayo , de que edificio es la imagen????


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

no hay renders del segundo proyecto:


en esta pagina hay muchas noticias de los proyectos de oficinas de lima ......primer trimestre 2005.....lo que se viene con todo el plano de ubicacion....si PUEDEN COLOQUENLO EN ESTA PAGINA EL PLANO.

http://www.colliersmn.com/prod/ccgrd.nsf/publish/444146CCF2F780BC85256FF0005B15DA



del segundo trimestre tambien hay.......busquenlo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas noticias, espero ver mas renders pronto, especialmente del Proyecto Edificios El Golf – Miró Quesada.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si igual yo, a propo, que buena foto has puesto del Plaza Tres Pedrito. Ese proyecto quisiera ver ya listo en Lima.


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Se han demorado bastante en confirmar este proyecto , es imagen del plaza 3 yo la tenia impresa desde mediados del 2003 , como quisiera ver imagenes de los edificios aparteamentos que van a hacer


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si igual yo, a propo, que buena foto has puesto del Plaza Tres Pedrito.


Es que tengo una cámara excelente. Totalmente digital y computarizada. Yo le digo qué imagen quiero y me la dibuja al toque.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojala se empiece ya!!! me gustaría ver a Lima con mayor cantidad de edificios.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buena noticia.....con que al menos uno de esos dos proyectos se concrete ya es buena nota!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bien que ya comiensen a pasar los 25 pisos algunos edificios de Lima, le dara un toque muy lindo a nuestra bella ciudad.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

pucha naa falsa alarma hno: 
ya encontre en otro thread el que estan haciendo
el el real diez:
















solo q ahora ya ta mas avanzado y solo que no se paq usarian tremenda grua xq ahora ya la grua se eleva ya cierta altura sobresaliendo e incluso desde la javier prado se puede ver hno:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

weno en la pagina de inversiones centenario hay un cronograma asi:

Real diez = 2006
*Plaza Tres= 2007*
Real Dos = 2008


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Así será el Plaza Tres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el plaza tres NO LO VAN A CONSTRUIR PARECE....


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

al parecer el real tres que iba a ocupar el antiguo terreno de mi colegio, no va, una lastima q lo demolieran  borrando tantos recuerdos y un edificio tan bello, ademas de la oglesia con su espadaña. tambien supe que centro comerciales del peru, operador del jockey plaza tenian la idea de hacer un fashion mall, con el nombre tentativo de patio el golf, pero era dependiendo de quien saliera presidente, aun no hay nada concreto


----------



## betoven (Dec 10, 2006)

Diganme que saben del megaproyecto la polvora hay alguna novedad al respecto espero respuestas por favor,si es factible para que lo hagan realidad, gracias(Se construirán 3,000 viviendas en ex cuartel militar y ex granja del distrito El Agustino. 
Dará casas hasta por US$ 10 mil 

Proyecto requerirá una inversión de hasta 45 millones de dólares. 


Inversión
Estiman que la empresa ganadora invertirá en el proyecto un total de US$ 45 millones, incluyendo el complejo habitacional y comercial de la zona. 


El Fondo MiVivienda lanzó la convocatoria para la construcción de 3,000 viviendas a un costo máximo de US$ 20,000 sobre terrenos del ex cuartel militar de La Pólvora y la ex granja El Infiernillo, en El Agustino.

La convocatoria forma parte del megaproyecto denominado La Pólvora, que constará de la adjudicación de un terreno de 227 mil metros cuadrados y la edificación de un conjunto habitacional en el citado distrito limeño.

El postor ganador construirá las 3,000 viviendas de los programas Techo Propio y MiVivienda; el primero constará de casas habitación que van desde los US$ 4 mil hasta los US$ 10 mil, mientras que en el programa MiVivienda tendrán un costo hasta de US$ 20 mil.

Para acceder a Techo Propio, sólo será necesario que el jefe de familia acredite que percibe un sueldo mensual por debajo de los S/. 1,360, así también, deberá contar con el 10% del valor del costo de la vivienda en su cuenta de ahorros, condiciones sobre las que el Estado le entregará un subsidio de US$ 3,600 llamado bono familiar habitacional que sumado al primero se restará luego del precio total de la vivienda. El saldo será el monto que el solicitante deberá pagar en períodos que pueden llegar hasta los 20 años.

Por otro lado, las personas que deseen acceder a MiVivienda podrán hacerlo si su sueldo mensual supera los S/. 1,360. Además, tendrán opción a obtener un “bono del buen pagador” –por S/. 10 mil– que se otorgará al solicitante que cumpla puntualmente con sus aportes.

El megaproyecto La Pólvora desarrollará además un proceso de equipamiento comercial que incluirá la construcción de supermercado, centro comercial, fast food, cines, ferreterías y un cluster tecnológico/educacional, así como un proyecto urbano integral que contendrá la construcción de un cuartel de bomberos, comisaría, palacio municipal, Casa de la Juventud, museo, policlínico y áreas públicas conformadas por vías y parques.

La venta de bases será hasta el 26 de febrero y la entrega de la buena pro está prevista para el 3 mayo de 2007, luego de la evaluación técnica y económica de las propuestas.) Se demostrado la conos emergentes(cono este de lima) esta la clase media baja pero con gran consumo ojala se realize para que mejore mi distrito ,bye............I hope that she files changes by his class people worker and if the agustino is better by my district


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

O sea estos dos proyectos ¿si se van a construir de todas maneras? Si alguien tiene alguna informacion, por favor posteela para poder informar de estas obras


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

y pensar q esta noticia era ya cierta en su momento.


----------

